# Gosport ferries 'Gosport and Portsmouth Queen'



## JohnnieIOW (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any photos of the 'Gosport Queen' and 'Portsmouth Queen' or have memories of them when they first came into service in 1966.


----------



## remarko (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes I don't know why because I was only 3 at the time but They were amazing being used to the single decked open Vita and Vesta The size and shape and comfort of the passenger accommodation was astounding. I didn't understand the roundness of the bow at the time and the swivelling dual propeller system was explained to me and from the top deck (once you climbed those incredibly steep stairs) you could watch the crew winding the steering handles. The corporate livery on light green and white was first used on them. The rubber bumper sections (later replaced with wood) were striking too. The difference between to two vessels was so minimal I had to look at the name to tell them apart.


----------



## Jaydee (Jan 30, 2007)

there is a website re Gosport Ferries try looking for www.Simplonpc.co.uk/PortsmouthHFC.1. Originally there were two different companies Grey Funnel ones with Names Ferry Prince, Princess etc. and those with Buff ones Vesta, Vadne etc, both worked alternate crossings. Re the bell, fitted to the vessels useful in fog perhaps! An electric bell was rung from the ticket office when it was time to leave the pontoon! The two companies later amalgamated. 
Jaydee


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

The VESTA as mentioned above is still operating as the DUCHESS M on the Thames linking Tilbury with Gravesend.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery...p.lid&sortorder=desc&page_limit=12&viewtype=1


----------



## Malcolm S (Aug 20, 2008)

Greetings,
Since I grew up in Gosport I remember the old ferries well. I will have to search a bit to see if I have any pictures that my Dad may have taken. I know he used the ferries daily as he worked in the Portsmouth dockyard. I enjoyed going on the oldest ferry - forget the name - but you could go below into the cabin and watch the engine working. Nice to know one at least is still operational. 
Malcolm


----------



## Simba (Oct 27, 2010)

Greetings from another Turk Town boy, Malcolm. (Thumb)

If you've got any photos of the old steam ferryboats, I'd be very interested to see them - see my request for info/drawings/photos in the 'Ship Research' section.

Here's a link to the album of photos I took in June of _Vadne_, now derelict at Forton Creek:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.393462837355975.77421.100000767869530&type=3&l=a456756c05

No need to sign up for Facebook, just click on the link.

Cheers!


----------

